# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Прием на работу - Т-1 форма нет сумм надбавок

## Vesnuha

День добрый! В 1С 8.2 ЗУП в документе Прием на работу в организацию, в печатной форме: Форма Т-1 , в надбавках не отображается сумма. только процент. И то не у всех сотрудников!  Как можно сделать что бы у всех отражались проценты:  РК (30%) - 1800 руб; ДК (30%) - 1800 руб , и суммы соответственно ?   Можно ли выставить это в программе, или нужно править конфигурацию 1С ?

----------


## lekhaplaton

Надо вам тогда не процентом начисление а фиксированной суммой делать (на сколько я понял вопрос) а вы используете регламентное начисление процентом. В плане видов расчета «Основные начисления организации»  скопируйте и поставьте суммой.

----------

